# drivers for dell inspiron 1200 laptop ?



## Bryan f (Jan 11, 2008)

My daughter just got a used dell and it froze up . So silly me went ahead and installed win xp pro and no device drivers to run . Is there any way to find out what hardware is in the computer to get the appropriate drivers ? I can do a little bit of computer work just not very technical . Bryan F P.S. getting frustrated !!!!!!!!


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

This is the English dell board.
http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...mID=INSPIRON 1200&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------

